#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Group voice or video call with your buddies on WhatsApp now!

## Helena

After 3 long years since the introduction of voice calls via WhatsApp,they have now announced about their new roll back on group calls to satisfy the requests of over 1.5 billion monthly users.
*The new update will allow the users to make group voice calls and video calls via WhatsApp* by just selecting the add participant option in the top right corner of the caller screen.
It is told that this feature will be available from this week and *all the calls are end to end encrypted as well.*


*SO are you guys ready to make your group calls? Share your views.*

----------


## Bhavya

> After 3 long years since the introduction of voice calls via WhatsApp,they have now announced about their new roll back on group calls to satisfy the requests of over 1.5 billion monthly users.
> *The new update will allow the users to make group voice calls and video calls via WhatsApp* by just selecting the add participant option in the top right corner of the caller screen.
> It is told that this feature will be available from this week and *all the calls are end to end encrypted as well.*
> 
> 
> *SO are you guys ready to make your group calls? Share your views.*


Wow,really it's a great news,excited to enjoy the new video call experience through whatsapp.

----------


## Helena

> Wow,really it's a great news,excited to enjoy the new video call experience through whatsapp.


Yes it's exciting.Try it with your best buddies Bhavya :Smile:  You would get a great experience

----------


## Lorraine

> After 3 long years since the introduction of voice calls via Whats App, they have now announced about their new roll back on group calls to satisfy the requests of over 1.5 billion monthly users.
> *The new update will allow the users to make group voice calls and video calls via WhatsApp* by just selecting the add participant option in the top right corner of the caller screen.
> It is told that this feature will be available from this week and *all the calls are end to end encrypted as well.*
> 
> 
> *SO are you guys ready to make your group calls? Share your views.*


I have used this newly updated version. It gives an Wow experience and I likes it more than Messenger.

----------

